# Jazzy - has given birth......



## Tam

To her gorgeous little girl named Jasemine.https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Congrats%20Celebrate%20party/thcongrats-1.jpg

She was born at 12.30pm today (09/02/2008).

Jazzy will not be out until tomorrow as she had quite a bad tear that needed attention. But Mum and baby doing very well, even if exhausted! :happydance::headspin::happydance:

Congratulations Jazzy & OH!!!!! https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Congrats%20Celebrate%20party/thcongrats-1.jpg


----------



## Serene123

Congrats Jazzy!!! :D


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations Jazzy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake

whohooooooooooo! yay jazzy! well done hun


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Jazzy i hope you are doing ok.


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations guys! :)


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!!! :D


----------



## Jenny

:yipee::wohoo::pink:

Yay Jazzy! Congrats on your little girl! Hope you recover quickly :hugs::baby:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: congratulation x


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations Jazzy and OH! :happydance:


----------



## AquaDementia

great news! congrats


----------



## elles28

congrats jazzy xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love!!!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats Jazzy!:happydance: Hope you have a speedy recovery! :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: Many congratulations hun. So glad lo has arrived.

Hope the SPD settles soon.


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations Jazzy!! :yipee:

xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Jazzy :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats !!!


----------



## nutty

:happydance: congratulations Jazzy


----------



## lynz

congrats jazzy


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Jazzy and welcome Jasmine :) xXx


----------



## beanie

yay fantastic news. Hope you are feeling ok Jazzy :)


----------



## snugglemuffin

Congratulations Jazzy!! xxxxx


----------



## Deise

Awesome! It seemed like she was in labor forever!!! Congrats!


----------



## supernurse

Well done Jazzy and congratulations. Looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing some pics too. xxx


----------



## BurtonBaby

YAY! Congrats! Cant wait to see pics of your little princess!! :baby:


----------



## Louisa K

:happydance: Congrats Jazzy !!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations Jazzy!! xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

congrats!!!


----------



## LilysMummy

Congratulations huni!!!

xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawww thats great news congrate hunni xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Jazzy xx


----------



## toot

Congrats jazzy, Can't wait to see pictures of Jasmine..


----------



## clairebear

congrats jazzy and welcome jasmin xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

_YAY!! finally!. Bless her!. lots of love to her, OH and baby Jasmine! 
_


----------



## charlottecco2

CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## mommy2raven

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Jazz FINALLY she arrived!!! Hope you and little Jasmine Nicole are doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## Linzi

Congrtas hun :) Heres to a speedy recovery, hope you're all doing well :)

xxx


----------



## mummyoffive

CONGRATULATIONS on ur lil baby girl. Hope you recover quickly. Good luck hunni xx:hugs::happydance:


----------



## parisbeach

congrats on your baby girl


----------



## Jenny941

Congratulations!


----------



## nikkybaby

OMG!!! Finally, huh?!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------

